# Aqha



## KigerQueen

https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/soncys+gold

My sil has a mare by this stud. I can find ANY info on him other that the link above. Can anyone see the info on the stud? Like registers status, 5 panel status and maybe prodigy? We dont know dams name.


----------



## greentree

You might need to call AQHA. I suppose he is one of the many “world champion” horses that were kept entire just in case they turned out showable.


----------



## KigerQueen

yeah. that will be fun lol. Sister in law got a mare from "good lines". the know the Dams grand sire but not the dames name? but apparently there was a stud report and such. she wants to try and register the mare and i told her have fun with that. SOO trying to see if her lines even make it worth the BS that will insue with even trying to deal with the AQHA.

this is apparently the dams sire. https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/megazip


----------



## greentree

Apparently?? How is AQHA to be expected to register a horse when they cannot even verify it’s grandparents, much less it’s parents?


----------



## KigerQueen

oh trust me, preaching to the choir. her sire was born recent enough that he should be dna tested. they CAN confirm parentage via DNA. you just need to know WHO you are trying to say the parents are. i told her her best bet is to just register the mare with the buckskin association. she appears dun but will need color tested. the lady at the ag department knew the lady who bred the horses. she was older and got injured so could not care for them (how the horses got taken away). lady owned sire and dam and all where registered. The ag lady said all the info was ready to go for the mare just needed papers sent in. but lady lost papers or they wont give the unfilled out papers out because they are keeping the owners identity anonymous. I told her to get sire AND dams names. she got sire and dams sire.... so yeah this is going to get VERY annoying. 

was hoping someone with a AQHA membership could look the stud up and see if he has anything on file. like 5 panel status, color testing, prodigy reports. see if a stallion report was made kind of thing. i only care because she is determined to breed this thing and least i can do is see if instead of the foal being ANOTHER grade, i can give it a chance by having at least a registry behind it...


----------



## kewpalace

Here's the ownership record information from AQHA ... it was a $1, but now I'm out of bucks for the month.  You can get different reports but they all cost more than $1.

HORSE OWNERSHIP SUMMARY
REG. NO.	HORSE'S NAME	COLOR	SEX	DATE FOAL	ST
4614757	SONCYS GOLD	DUN	STALLION	05/03/2004	AZ

Additional Horse Information for SONCYS GOLD:
Genetic Typed
Parent Verified

SIRE	DAM	MATERNAL GRANDSIRE
3556644	CLAYTONS ROWDY	2970742	SONCY JET	1446774	PLAYBOYS JET

DESCRIPTION	NAME	ADDRESS	DATE OF SALE	DATE TRANSFER RECORDED
BREEDER :	HYL RANCH	BOWIE, AZ	N/A	N/A
CURRENT OWNER :	NANCY A SHANK	GOODYEAR, AZ	02/14/2005	01/12/2009
2ND PREV OWNER :	HYL RANCH	BOWIE, AZ	05/03/2004	N/A


----------



## KigerQueen

Thank you! we can maybe do something wit this.
so his 5 panel status is not displayed? and no DNA on file i take?


----------



## kewpalace

Your welcome!



KigerQueen said:


> so his 5 panel status is not displayed? and no DNA on file i take?


If he had a 5 panel test results which was done through AQHA it would appear on this report. AQHA does not put 5 Panel Test results which were not done through them. And people do have tests done outside of AQHA (a friend of mine did that - don't know why). From this report it does not appear the 5 PT has been done through AQHA.

DNA results should also be on this report if done through AQHA. This one says "genetic typed" so that to me means DNA has been done. I have no clue if the actual results are available in another report. You can always call AQHA to find out.


----------



## KigerQueen

ill have my sister in law find out. told her to sign up so i can dive in fully. we need a prodigy report on the grand sire and see if we can find a mare who was owned by the same lady. then send in the DNA. AQHA said they can register her if the parents DNA is on file. Soooo there IS hope.


----------



## kewpalace

Good luck! Come back and tell us what you find out ... I'm interested in hearing it.


----------



## KigerQueen

So. Looks like the mare is preggers. She put on weight and shed out good so there is that. She pulled hair from her and sent it to UC Davis. Aparently they can run her DNA and see if her parents are registerd so fingers crossed on that. In the meantime is it possible to see horses owned by a person via AQHA? if so would someone be willing to look? It woukd be for this mares sure who is posted in this three. Any stud owned or was owned untill recently by her.


----------



## kewpalace

KigerQueen said:


> is it possible to see horses owned by a person via AQHA? if so would someone be willing to look? It woukd be for this mares sure who is posted in this three. Any stud owned or was owned untill recently by her.


I don't think you can pull up who owned what through AQHA; you can only look up a horse and see who is the current/past registered owners for that horse. That is, of course, if subsequent buyers actually sent in the transfer papers to change ownership. Many do not and the records would, therefore, not be current.

Looking up records with the AQHA has currently gotten harder from what I understand, since they have totally revamped their website. I've heard reports that you cannot currently get the free records easily and certainly cannot get them instantaneously as we used to be able to do. I have not tried to access any records since the revamp; too scared it's going to take me too long to do it and I don't have a lot of free time to waste, LOL ...


----------



## kewpalace

PS - she's a purty color!  Love her build, too. Nice mare.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

kewpalace said:


> I don't think you can pull up who owned what through AQHA; you can only look up a horse and see who is the current/past registered owners for that horse. That is, of course, if subsequent buyers actually sent in the transfer papers to change ownership. Many do not and the records would, therefore, not be current.
> 
> Looking up records with the AQHA has currently gotten harder from what I understand, since they have totally revamped their website. I've heard reports that you cannot currently get the free records easily and certainly cannot get them instantaneously as we used to be able to do. I have not tried to access any records since the revamp; too scared it's going to take me too long to do it and I don't have a lot of free time to waste, LOL ...



I've had nothing but dead links and dead ends at their site... I rarely hit it, but since daughter brought home Little Sakem, I've been trying to figure out everything from a transfer of ownership to tracing the AQHA numbers in her pedigree. It's been a useless experience.


----------



## KigerQueen

Darn. I'm kinda hoping the sire is not the dams sire who bred her. I mean I know wbere the lady lives but in not going to knock on her door and ask about a horse that the ag department took from her. Might be a sore spot.


----------



## kewpalace

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I've had nothing but dead links and dead ends at their site ... It's been a useless experience.


Per Kenneth Banks (a member of the Board of Trustees) (dated 4/9/19):










The problems are huge at this time. :frown_color:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

kewpalace said:


> Per Kenneth Banks (a member of the Board of Trustees) (dated 4/9/19):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problems are huge at this time. :frown_color:



Apparently so! I know significant website updates and migrations are a chore, but you'd think a group like this would have a smoother transition!


----------



## kewpalace

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> you'd think a group like this would have a smoother transition!


:iagree: As do the majority of AQHA members I know, LOL. 


Ha, ha, your statement makes me think of my Dad (RIP), who would say,"That's what you get for thinking!" :rofl:


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Apparently so! I know significant website updates and migrations are a chore, but you'd think a group like this would have a smoother transition!


The website has a terrible layout, just try to go in and find out the difference between membership levels. What a pain in the rear! I just use registry sites to look up pedigree, usually to make sure there is no Hancock in a horse I am looking at  but also to verify stuff. AQHA is the only registry that MDOL Brands Enforcement will accept as proof of ownership if the horse is registered in your name with AQHA even if you lost the bill of sale we accept AQHA papers in your name, not open or in someone else's name, as proof of ownership. All other breed registries are not accepted as proof. Not sure how that came to be but that is the law as it stands today.


----------



## QtrBel

In order for UCD to have DNA the parents would need to be registered. It is a comparative test. So if you have the names of two registered animals and want to see if a baby belongs to them you compare the markers. If you dont have hair from the parents then you hopefully have the correct names so the names are compared to the data base to see if they have samples to pull and compare to the sister's horse. They can't take DNA and compare to the entire data base and determine parents against all of that information. Too many combinations of the small amount of markers they use. There would be multiple possibilities.


----------



## KigerQueen

i know her sire is registered. we dont know her dam though.


----------



## QtrBel

I may have missed it but do you know her sire's registered name?


----------



## KigerQueen

yes. her sires name is Soncys Gold. 
Other news vet come out and said the test was wring and the mare is open! one less thing to worry about.


----------



## greentree

Thank goodness!!!


----------



## KigerQueen

interesting update. the brand inspector has been fired for stealing someones steer. also for removing livestock/ horses under false pretenses. so SIL went ahead and called the old owner and left a voice mail. lets see how this unfolds.


----------



## KigerQueen

so she is talking to her now! she is registers and her DNA is on file. she is trying to remember her registers name (she is in her 70s). if there a way to send her dna in to be matched if we know the sire and we know she is registered? i do NOT want to call the registry because i dont have the time or brain power to deal with that honestly.


----------



## KigerQueen

oy. she cant remember any of the registered names. and she rambled for about 2 hours over random things like her sister breeding sheep 20 years ago. according to SIL she sounds lonely.


----------



## carshon

We had something similar many years ago when we purchased a Fox Trotter mare. The people we purchased her from were never able to get the mares papers from the lady they bought her from and owned her just slightly over a year when we bought her. They freely gave me previous owners name so I could try to get papers. Well, previous owner was a woman in her late 70's who was not happy horse had changed hands again. She rambled on for forever! Knew where she had purchased mare - knew what she paid for mare but refused to give breeder name or relinquish papers because "it was all she had of the wonderful horse she used to own" and when we contacted the breed organization they were able to confirm a mare registered in that ladies name but said there was nothing they could do to make her transfer ownership.


Good luck. I hear from a lot of folks that the AQHA is a nightmare to work with anymore.


----------



## KigerQueen

so a bit more info. mare is NOT registered. both parents are. SHE called the brand inspector to surrender the horses herself. she dose not understand why the brand inspector would not want new owners to contact her. Dams sire is Mega Zip (or Megazip?). SIL will be trying to work with her on getting her registered since both parents have DNA on file. lady seams willing to work with her. the horse is NOT broke though so thats good to know. we figured but its nice confirmation.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

"Mega Zip" is showing up as a gelding in all breed. "Megazip" is showing up as a horse (no sex specified): https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/megazip


----------



## KigerQueen

yep. thats why i was like wait... crud. thinking its the gender less wounder lol. either way she ges to work with a elderly lady who could not remember the registerd names of most of her horses and try to register this mare. the mare is over 4 so will not be easy to register her either. and the aqha is a mess right now so yeah. she can have fun lol


----------



## KigerQueen

so more info. the horse was born in 2008. getting her registered will be fun..


----------



## COWCHICK77

"Horse" means stallion.

Good luck on getting her registered!
Pretty mare.


----------

